# A short disclaimer on my advice...



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

I opened my e-mails this morning to find a rather abusive message from a certain person I had been helping with recently on multiple fishkeeping problems. This particular person has blamed me for the complete wipeout of her fish stemming from a water quality problem, claiming that my advice is what killed them. There is more to this, however I won't mention it on here.

Now of course I've retaliated to this e-mail pointing out that she came to me for advice and any mistakes were her own doing, I would just like to point out something in case the same ever happens on here...

*Every last word of advice is based on my own experience and ethics, I try to base info on facts and logic too. However, I cannot guarantee 100% success with any advice I dish out to other fishkeepers, if they are unsure of it then they should go for a second opinion. Your fish are your own responsibility.*


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

here here! ive also had the same problem over the years, especially having worked in LFSs for 6 years. happens a lot.
you always give out the best of advice, in far more depth than i could ever give. if people choose not to follow your advice, or do and get it wrong, then its their own lookout.


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

Way to go Chilly LMFAO!!!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

You have always been quick to reply and share your vast experience hun. If 

this person cannot accept that then that is her loss!!

Keep up the good work Luke. You are an huge asset to this 

section :thumbup:


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Well you know what they say about advise : A Wise man dont need it ! And a Fool dont take any notice of it . 
I think i can guess which catergory the person who sent the emails would come in .


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

deb53 said:


> You have always been quick to reply and share your vast experience hun. If
> 
> this person cannot accept that then that is her loss!!
> 
> ...


I agree he has experience but vast it is not. Vast comes froms years of life, he still hasnt learnt of patience or maturity.

Simply if a child has a tantrum you dont reward by acknowledging the behavior you just ignore them.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Blitzgreen said:


> I agree he has experience but vast it is not. Vast comes froms years of life, he still hasnt learnt of patience or maturity.
> 
> Simply if a child has a tantrum you dont reward by acknowledging the behavior you just ignore them.


Vast = great in amount.

A lot of people have experience but their in depth knowledge is superficial.

Whether you agree with me or not I still feel Luke has a VAST knowledge as in a great amount and is still a great asset to this section.

He, along with others (Hawksport and Fisheyfins) have helped a hell of a lot of people on here with their vast knowledge.

Yes experience can come with age but more importantly it comes with a want of learning and Luke has proven this.

Your last sentance regarding a childs tantrum........well lets just simply ignore that bit  and post with the same maturity as Luke has shown in this section over the past to many posters


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Rise above it, it's always easier to blame someone else  i have found your advice and tips most helpful


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

Blitzgreen said:


> I agree he has experience but vast it is not. Vast comes froms years of life, he still hasnt learnt of patience or maturity.
> 
> Simply if a child has a tantrum you dont reward by acknowledging the behavior you just ignore them.


Thanks a lot, you've made my day... :thumbup:

I never said I had vast experience, experience is gained over years just as you've said. I have some experience, but it's not in infinite amounts. There's only SO MUCH to how much I know, and I'm learning new stuff on a daily basis.

The fish forum would be dead without the likes of Hawksport and Fishyfins, *they're* the guys who bring this corner of the forum to life. It's not just a one-man crew.


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

deb53 said:


> Vast = great in amount.
> 
> A lot of people have *experience* but their in depth *knowledge* is superficial.
> 
> ...


Experience and Knowledge are not the same thing. Experience can only be gained with time. Anyone can read a book in next to no time.

As regards to the tantrum i didnt mean chillinator i meant the person he made the thread about that is the advice i gave him.


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

Chillinator said:


> Thanks a lot ********, you've made my day... :thumbup:
> 
> I never said I had vast experience, experience is gained over years just as you've said. I have some experience, but it's not in infinite amounts. There's only SO MUCH to how much I know, and I'm learning new stuff on a daily basis.
> 
> The fish forum would be dead without the likes of Hawksport and Fishyfins, *they're* the guys who bring this corner of the forum to life. It's not just a one-man crew.


If you agree with me why flame me? I only doubt your experience because of your age and the posts you have on other forums. And if you were really mature you wouldnt care about one persons opinion on you because you would know yourself they are wrong and would ignore them because there are too many horrible people out in the world


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

Blitzgreen said:


> If you agree with me why flame me? I only doubt your experience because of your age and the posts you have on other forums. And if you were really mature you wouldnt care about one persons opinion on you because you would know yourself they are wrong and would ignore them because there are too many horrible people out in the world


Sorry, didn't realize you were supporting me.


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

Age really shouldnt have much to do with it. i honestly didnt know Chillies age before i checked this thread just now, but i always took him for someone older. he certainly has the maturity level of someone older. 
but as i say, age shoulnt matter much. when i was his age, i was winning awards for my aquarium displays and specimens, and giving talks on fishkeeping at local clubs. i even answered GCSE quesions on the subject. 

lets say this. ive been keeping fish for about 15 years now, properly. i started when i was 10, borrowing every book i could find in the library about fishkeeping, and reading each one cover to cover until i could recite every bit of info in them, before i decided to take the plunge and get a tank. by 16, i was showing fish and winning awards. at the age of 17, i got my first job working at an LFS, whih i did for 3 years, before moving to another LFS for another 3 years. during this time in the trade, i met fishkeepers of national standard, helped write articles for Practical Fishkeeing Magzine, and developed my own techniques and knowledgebase. at the moment, sadly, i dont have any aquariums, due to where i live, but i still have a library of about 100 aquarium books, and over a decade of back issues of fishkeeing magazines.

im not saying this to be big headed or anything, im simply saying that i would like to think i have a lot of experience in fshkeeping. ive met many fishkeepers of all ages. Chilly has impressed me greatly, his knowledge i would say is beyond mine, certainly on some things. his advice should rightly be heeded, and anyone who goes against it is very silly. and as ive said, he has a lot of maturity when he explains things and posts, so much so that i took him for someone much older.

i know how people can react to advice. 6 years of giving people aquarium advice, just in the trade, has taught me that it is sometimes a thankless job. sometimes, people dont follow the advice, and people blame you for the results. sometimes your advice fails, and they blame you. sometimes they go somewhere else, get different advice, and accuse you of trying to steer them into disaster! there really is no helping some people. but people like me, Chilly, and Hawksport just do our best. we try and give the best advice we can, based on actual science, and our own experience. if people chose not to listen, then its their own lookout.


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

Chillinator said:


> Sorry, didn't realize you were supporting me.


Nah your heads big enough with everyone else supporting you, but i promise to help keep it real.:thumbsup:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Blitzgreen......think maybe you should of looked up the word "insulting" 

before you decided to send the "red blob" my way.


No way did I insult you.....just pointed out why and my definition of the 

word "vast".


You talk about immaturity..........Yup you sure are an expert on that.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 27, 2010)

deb53 said:


> Blitzgreen......think maybe you should of looked up the word "insulting"
> 
> before you decided to send the "red blob" my way.
> 
> ...


Why all the agro?????????????????????????


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Roadrunner said:


> I am well aware of the meaning thats why it is insulting


Err welcome??
Methinks someone made an extra account and forgot which one they were logged into


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

You can only do what you can. Fish keeping can be a nightmare sometimes
and whatever advice you get if the problems gone too far and even if you manage to clear up the problem with water quality etc. the damage has already been done and you loose a few. Happened with ours last year with high ammonia. Yes we got the probs sorted and a lot survived but some also died as the damage was already done and they may have been weaker or sickly anyway. Even if you ask different people in aquatics shops some give different advice to others. Ive even know a couple of people who got so called professionals in to do pond maintenance and they managed to kill all their fish.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Roadrunner said:


> I am well aware of the meaning thats why it is insulting


I as in you Roadrunner or Blitzgreen or are you 1 or just bringing in the forces

OK to clarify.

1, I did not "insult" Blitzgreen I merely pointed out the definition of the meaning of "vast"

2,There was no need to "red blob" a perfectly reasonable response to the post

3,to Blitzgreen....we are all entitled to our opinions.

4,Roadrunner.....you say "I"...is that you as in I or in Blitgreens


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Err welcome??
> Methinks someone made an extra account and forgot which one they were logged into


....me definatly thinks so too xx

Roadrunner......you can edit as much as you like. Your original post was already cross-posted !!!!!!!!


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

Roadrunner said:


> Why all the agro?????????????????????????


What the hell.. oh very nice chillinator!


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 27, 2010)

Blitzgreen said:


> What the hell.. oh very nice chillinator!


Dont know what your on about.. HE HE


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

Blitzgreen said:


> What the hell.. oh very nice chillinator!


You're mad... 



Roadrunner said:


> Dont know what your on about.. HE HE


As for you whoever you are, you can damn well keep out of this if you're trying to cause mayhem!


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

Roadrunner said:


> Dont know what your on about.. HE HE


just so you know im not messing around ive informed a mod and i shall leave it to them


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

This thread is being closed pending moderation, please keep from insulting other people on the forum.


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

Chillinator said:


> You're mad...
> 
> As for you whoever you are, f*ck off!


its not even funny dont pretend just dont keep this up and i will forget about it


----------

